# New Enclosure!



## NickBoudin (Jul 30, 2008)

I've finally gotten the tank all set. All I need to do is buy a red night time bulb for some added heat. I decided to make my lighting mostly custom because of how much the temps change in my house from day to day. Usually when I work 7-7 my AC is turned off in the morning. Since my room is upstairs, in a cape, it gets really hot. That means that the enclosure may be too hot for the tegu. I have my basking light on a dimmer switch with a 90 watt bulb. I also have the UVB light on the same switch. I can dim it down to nothing and the UVB stays on until the dimmer is clicked off. The night light is on a seperate switch.

Well, here's pictures. There will be another hide, and this dishes in there were both going to be for water, but I'm just going to find a nice 4x8 shallow dish for him, instead. Also, the blue looking bulb is going to be the night time bulb, I just need to buy a new one, haha.
























Anyone see anything wrong with this setup? I hope it'll be good for a couple months anyway. It's ashame he wont use up any vertical space, but It'll work for now.


Enjoy,
Nick


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 30, 2008)

only prob i see is that maybe their isn't enough floor space to set up a proper gradient from the hot to cool sides and your uvb tube is possibly too high up.

i don't know your temps, but if the tank seems to be overheating ambient-wise you could use a lower wattage bulb and move it down twards the ground more. 

that kinda screws up the cool lid you made though.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 30, 2008)

Well in a small tank like that, theres really no way to get a tempiture gradiant. with my 8' long enclosure theres only a 4-5 degree difference, despite my best efforts to make it more. 

Other than that, which was a good point on kharnifex's comment, Nice Background and electrical work.


----------



## NickBoudin (Jul 30, 2008)

Well the flood light actualy seems to be directing the temp to that slab of slate. I dimmed my light down, the temp was 130, it's now down to about 108*F on the slate. I'm now taking readings of the right side of the tank, it's down at about 80 now, but I only just put it over to that side. I hope it gets a bit cooler!



Thanks for the comments so far,
Nick


----------



## NickBoudin (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool side is 74, and basking temp is 108. How's that sound?


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 31, 2008)

sounds great to me!


----------



## Markie (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice cage! Love the background.


----------



## NickBoudin (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks! It's just some sheet foam, concrete, and non toxic acrylic paint.


----------



## Alek (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is mine at thetegu.com 



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=406&pos=0">http://thetegu.com/modules.php?name=cop ... =406&pos=0</a><!-- m -->


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks cool Nick, but as earlier stated, you might want to check the distance on that UVB. I don't know if they all have it on the box but the one I bought said no more than 12 inches from the animal(or they won't benefit from the uvb). Good luck!

John


----------

